# J.L.M. Racing AW Viper for ASHRRA Polystock Series...



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

Here are some pics of the J.L.M. Racing AW Vipers dubbed the Swat Kat because of the T1 chassis setup. This is designed for the ASHRRA polystock race to be heald in Winston-Salem later on this season...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Man, that's one sweet ride. That's an AW body?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

JLM Racing said:


> Here are some pics of the J.L.M. Racing AW Vipers dubbed the Swat Kat because of the T1 chassis setup. This is designed for the ASHRRA polystock race to be heald in Winston-Salem later on this season...


hey can you take pictures of chassis? i didnt realized that aw viper bodies wont fit on g plus, srt, etc.. cuz of wheelbase its shorter.. i cannot find any magnet chassis to go with it. 

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great! Like the stance. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Not an AW, more acurate proportions. Looks like Lexan to me and a real sweet ride!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bumpercar88 said:


> Not an AW, more acurate proportions. Looks like Lexan to me and a real sweet ride!


it is AW viper bodies! i have two of them and they fit on short wheelbase that i cannot use it on srt, gplus chassis. 

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice looking racer!


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

It's on a Slottech T1 chassis which is made to take both Tyco and Tomy (SG+) narrow bodies or wide Tomy/AFX using a slightly trimmed G-clip, and ole' YoBear is the master of making 'em sit just right. The coolest part is, these creations get raced very heavily, they are most often found attached to the business end of a simple Parma economy controller....

...and far ahead of you.:freak:


Looks awesome Wendell! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SwamperGene said:


> It's on a Slottech T1 chassis which is made to take both Tyco and Tomy (SG+) narrow bodies or wide Tomy/AFX using a slightly trimmed G-clip, and ole' YoBear is the master of making 'em sit just right. The coolest part is, these creations get raced very heavily, they are most often found attached to the business end of a simple Parma economy controller....
> 
> ...and far ahead of you.:freak:
> 
> ...



got a pic of this slottech t1 chassis? 

Wes


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

*Thanks...*

Thanks for the great comments...and SwamperGene, I want to bring her to your house for a run...Bless you....

As requested by Wes...here are some chassis shots.....



Yo!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

JLM Racing said:


> Thanks for the great comments...and SwamperGene, I want to bring her to your house for a run...Bless you....
> 
> As requested by Wes...here are some chassis shots.....
> 
> ...


thanks man!! 
Wes


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

JLM Racing said:


> Thanks for the great comments...and SwamperGene, I want to bring her to your house for a run...Bless you....
> Yo!


We will have to make that happen! :thumbsup:


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

*Wes...*

Hey Wes, I may send a body up to you for a paint job....I like your stuff...nice combinations of colors...

Yo!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Pre AW/JL*

I put this one together a few years ago when the Hennesys were first tearin up the track. No one was making a Viper GT body, so I took that silver Viper from that brief tv hit............. oh, what was it called....... uuuuuuuhhhh........ well,......... ummmm, I don't remember the show. I think they're bringing it back as a Mustang this year. Anyways, I have a magazine somewhere on the Hennesy set up for the 24hrs of Daytona. It looks better than this one, but, I tried.









Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I put this one together a few years ago when the Hennesys were first tearin up the track. No one was making a Viper GT body, so I took that silver Viper from that brief tv hit............. oh, what was it called....... uuuuuuuhhhh........ well,......... ummmm, I don't remember the show. I think they're bringing it back as a Mustang this year. Anyways, I have a magazine somewhere on the Hennesy set up for the 24hrs of Daytona. It looks better than this one, but, I tried.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man!!! i am so jealous!! looks like you had alot of fun with all those race cars you showed us lately!! and most of them are tyco!!!! i cant even find anyone in my area to race with me!!!! just few of friends but they are not into it.. they prefer ps3, wii etc.. i guess i ll have to move to texas (i am a diehard dallas cowboys fan since i was 5 years old) ahhh!! thats one awesome looking viper and i cannot even remember what that tv show was called! lol

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

JLM Racing said:


> Hey Wes, I may send a body up to you for a paint job....I like your stuff...nice combinations of colors...
> 
> Yo!


lol.. pm me if you want.. i got so many projects to do now!!! 

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

WesJY said:


> man!!! i am so jealous!! looks like you had alot of fun with all those race cars you showed us lately!! and most of them are tyco!!!! i cant even find anyone in my area to race with me!!!! just few of friends but they are not into it.. they prefer ps3, wii etc.. i guess i ll have to move to texas (i am a diehard dallas cowboys fan since i was 5 years old) ahhh!! thats one awesome looking viper and i cannot even remember what that tv show was called! lol
> 
> Wes


Thanks Wes! Tycos were so cheap in the 90s. They were everywhere down here, from Goodwills to garage sales to flea markets. You would usually find them thrown in with the loose HotWheel wanna bees for nothin. For years it was just 4 or 5 of us, racin each week, tradin, and buildin stuff. We liked the stuff we built. Since I found this site, though, I feel blown out of the water. I mean, you learn so much just lookin at what other people can build. Add to that, we recently hooked up with some more folks around here. Now ten to fifteen of us get together each week. One guy, "General" Lee, has been racin since '62. He's been building molds and stuff for years, and seems to know all about setting up anything. "I want to learn the ways of the Force, too!!" That kind of experience is also all over this site. I just appreciate going through these threads and learning stuff.

It drives my wife nuts!!!!!!!

Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Thanks Wes! Tycos were so cheap in the 90s. They were everywhere down here, from Goodwills to garage sales to flea markets. You would usually find them thrown in with the loose HotWheel wanna bees for nothin. For years it was just 4 or 5 of us, racin each week, tradin, and buildin stuff. We liked the stuff we built. Since I found this site, though, I feel blown out of the water. I mean, you learn so much just lookin at what other people can build. Add to that, we recently hooked up with some more folks around here. Now ten to fifteen of us get together each week. One guy, "General" Lee, has been racin since '62. He's been building molds and stuff for years, and seems to know all about setting up anything. "I want to learn the ways of the Force, too!!" That kind of experience is also all over this site. I just appreciate going through these threads and learning stuff.
> 
> It drives my wife nuts!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


yeah i am a diehard tyco guy too but i never have much luck finding any tyco or any slot cars at flea markets around here in maryland!! dang!! you lucky to have someone that likes to build, collect, trade for me i am only one must provide cars to them which is not fun.. i wanna for my friends to build and custom cars and race against me thats FUN that way you know. but i give them my cars and i build them all so its kinda boring u know. ten to 15 guys oh man!! i would get lucky to get like 3 or 4 for my 4 lane tracks.. 

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

WesJY said:


> yeah i am a diehard tyco guy too but i never have much luck finding any tyco or any slot cars at flea markets around here in maryland!! dang!! you lucky to have someone that likes to build, collect, trade for me i am only one must provide cars to them which is not fun.. i wanna for my friends to build and custom cars and race against me thats FUN that way you know. but i give them my cars and i build them all so its kinda boring u know. ten to 15 guys oh man!! i would get lucky to get like 3 or 4 for my 4 lane tracks..
> 
> Wes


In the 90s, Tycos were cheap, Ebay ruined all that around here. I set up a MySpace page and took flyers with the info to all the hobbyshops around to find more racers. One or two hits later, we ran across two different groups of guys that didn't even know about each other, or us. One group had been racing for years and didn't even know there was anyone else in TX interested in slot cars. Try it, you may be surprized. MySpace is free and you can post pics of all your builds on there.

Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :thumbsup:


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

*Wes....*

Where are you located in MD, I know plenty of places in MD where racing is fundermental....

Hit me!

Yo!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

JLM Racing said:


> Where are you located in MD, I know plenty of places in MD where racing is fundermental....
> 
> Hit me!
> 
> Yo!


i am from elkridge, maryland - i would say 20 min southwest of baltimore (suburban).

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> In the 90s, Tycos were cheap, Ebay ruined all that around here. I set up a MySpace page and took flyers with the info to all the hobbyshops around to find more racers. One or two hits later, we ran across two different groups of guys that didn't even know about each other, or us. One group had been racing for years and didn't even know there was anyone else in TX interested in slot cars. Try it, you may be surprized. MySpace is free and you can post pics of all your builds on there.
> 
> Rich
> 
> www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :thumbsup:


cool i ll try that. 

Wes


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

WesJY said:


> i am from elkridge, maryland - i would say 20 min southwest of baltimore (suburban).
> 
> Wes



Wes you are not far from the White Rock Racing Center in Westminster MD. Jack Hynes has three expertly maintained Commercial tracks, an original Bucktrax Scorpion, a Victory Lanes "Viper" and a Clubman which was formally owned by Tony Porcelli of Slottech. There is also a huge 1/32nd scale layout there called the "Venus Fly Trap 2".....let me put you intouch......

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/White_Rock_Racing_Center/?yguid=91745786

I basically call this my home track, I've been racing here (With Jack) for 13 years, he's one of the finest persons to get to know, hopfully one you find out for your self...Here are some pics of the tracks...

Yo!


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

I just have to come up there myself and "Inspect" your facilites for Speedness and Funability.....

Yo!

I hide out here....

http://mysite.verizon.net/vzetqwxl/index.html


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Awsome tracks. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks...have had some awsome races there......

Yo!


----------

